
Nexus One Sales Continue to Lag: Just 80,000 in First Month - Nexus one sales - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5465326/nexus-one-sales-continue-to-lag-just-80000-in-first-month
======
anigbrowl
I've been flirting with the idea of getting one since it came out. I am OK
with the price and all the other stuff.

The problem? I can't handle the phone before buying it. I've looked in 3
stores that sell T-Mobile but none o them have a Nexus one that I can hold in
my hand and examine before buying, and I'm reluctant to spend >$500 based only
on a picture on the website. They don't even have it at the flagship T-Mobile
store in San Francisco and nobody I know owns one.

So I've renewed my existing service for my current craptastic phone for
another month.

~~~
tvon
Best Buy has display models, but at least at my local Best Buy, none of them
actually work. Last I was in there they had 3 Droids on display, and all of
them had static images (stickers) on the screen. I'm not even sure if they
were actual Droid phones.

I'm guessing they're saving on power costs, but it seems mind numbingly
obvious that a working display model will lead to more sales... granted,
unless the phones are crap to use (which is not a comment on the Droid
specifically, just the typical phone sold at Best Buy over the past decade).

------
ashishbharthi
I think one of the reason behind success of iPhone is the bundled iPod and
integration with iTunes infrastructure. Android phone makers need to
understand the fact that just putting 3.5mm jack is not going to make it a
music phone. Android's media player still sucks, not sure about the audio
quality. For iPhone there are plenty of docks and portable speaker systems
available. Android might catch up on app store, but they still have lot to do.
Not to mention different version of Android OS on all the Android phones.

